# Late spring weather in France



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Other than the Mediterranean coast, where in France might be expected to have the warmest, sunniest and driest climate during late spring? 

Planning a three-week tour, beginning around 20 May 2012, and interested to learn where - statistically - might have the best weather at that time of year?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

last year (2011) we left the UK at that exact(ish) time and the weather was very good south of the Dordogne.
River Lot, Tarn and the Midi Canal around Tolouse.
Warm and sunny and we were able to eat outside most evenings.
We moved on to Atlantic Spain and Portugal down as far as Lisbon and we had so much wind that we were unable to sit and eat out most nights, although it was warm during the day.
I always say that once you get south of the Dordogne the weather is usually good.
If it is a good year, you may get good weather much further north,but a little hit and miss.
Enjoy.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

My advice would be to decide where you want to go and not worry about the weather. Last early May we had 10 days of wall to wall sunshine in Burgundy and the previous year (early May again) 10 days of rain, snow and gale force winds in the far south. You just never know and I have long since given up trying to second guess what the weather may do. Not exactly the advice you were looking for but I seriously dont think its worth worrying about. At the time you are thinking of going (May 20th) you could easily get good weather anywhere in France but.................

All the best, Caulkhead


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We were in France for month of April 2010 and we had very good weather nearly all the time. It was cool in Normandy at the beginning. The Ardeche was beautifully warm and sunny and was the most beautiful surprise. We were also on Ile d'Oleron and it was very warm. Lac Annecy was crystal bright and sunny but just beginning to warm up during the day, I would say it might be lovely in May. 
So I think with some luck you will get good weather considering how well we did in April
Bon Voyage
Ca


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Slightly different advice here. Statistically, further south, but Vendee scores pretty well for fewer miles.

Main point is to have a target area, but don't spend too much time planning it. Once you hit Calais look at the Atlantic weather coming in for the next week and point accordingly!

I planned 2 weeks in one spot but the weather prospects looked bad - so while it suffered a fortnight of wind and rain we enjoyed unbroken blue skies elsewhere 

Dave


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

Vendee south towards Biarritz is usually pretty. Plenty of places to visit inland too. April onwards is fab where we live just north of Bordeaux.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey, thanks everybody - some really useful info!

And yes, I realise you can't predict exactly what the weather will be in any part of the country - we've endured a couple of longish cold periods in early June on the Med over the years.

I also take the point that it's perfectly feasible to have a few pre-planned ideas, but wait until arrival in Calais to see what the weather forecast is before finally head off in the appropriate direction.

The Ardeche appeals - not been before - though having read about the risk of the Mistral blowing for weeks, I'll keep the other suggestions in mind too. I like the west coast when it's fine, but as mentioned by others, it's frequently subject to the prevailing weather coming in off the Atlantic. 

We plan to return to the Dordogne in September, where we were at the same time in 2011. Lovely weather - what's the betting it will rain for a fortnight in 2012.

Interested if there are any favourite sources of forecast folk use for identifying expected medium-range weather in France? 

Thanks again for the helpful advice...

Cheers, Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'll be down there at more or less the same time so PM me when you're there and let me know what the weather's like where you are  

You don't seem to have a route plan - keep it that way and just follow the sun be it Brittany or Provence.

3 weeks is a good chunk of time but beware of venturing too far or you'll spend much of it driving.

Enjoy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I'll be down there at more or less the same time so PM me when you're there and let me know what the weather's like where you are
> 
> You don't seem to have a route plan - keep it that way and just follow the sun be it Brittany or Provence.
> 
> ...


Yes, generally happy to chill out and go where the weather dictates. Certainly prefer not to drive further than necessary. Expect to have to go a reasonable distance south though - but Brittany would be good if the forecast at the time is encouraging.

We're comfortable using aires 'en route', but if the weather is good, we like to stay at naturist campsites whenever possible. And there's much more choice of those the further south you go - for obvious reasons.

I'll pm you if we hit a patch of Caribbean heat and sunshine.... :wink:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in Central France, slap bang in the middle north Limousin border. My birthdays the 17th ( a bank holiday in France this year) and it's usually pretty hot, BBQ's, patio laying, generally outside until late evening. We were in the dordogne end of May and it was chilly early morning then nice and warm in afternoons. 
Trying to plan our trips out, Beauval Zoo in the Loire valley are due their giant pandas soon, so if that's of interest perhaps pop by, the only zoo in france to get any and it is a beautiful zoo, good parking too :O)


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

me0wp00 said:


> I'm in Central France, slap bang in the middle north Limousin border. My birthdays the 17th ( a bank holiday in France this year) and it's usually pretty hot, BBQ's, patio laying, generally outside until late evening. We were in the dordogne end of May and it was chilly early morning then nice and warm in afternoons.
> Trying to plan our trips out, Beauval Zoo in the Loire valley are due their giant pandas soon, so if that's of interest perhaps pop by, the only zoo in france to get any and it is a beautiful zoo, good parking too :O)


Hi - Thanks very much for that info - sounds encouraging regarding the weather. Also appreciate the details about the forthcoming arrival of giant pandas at Beauval Zoo. Always handy to know about parking arrangements too.

Mike


----------

